
Why I'm leaving Open Source - adamnemecek
https://ticki.github.io/blog/why_im_leaving_open_source/
======
DC-3
I was worried that this was the case since Ticki went, to put it bluntly, AWOL
around the start of the year. It will surely compromise the development of
Redox, but I have faith that in the hands of Jeremy Soller (jackpot51) the
project will continue to progress forward.

------
MissyVol3
As a newbie, I am having a hard time understanding the terms. ahaha I needed
to research while reading but worth it!

